# Two Non-Target Catches, But Still Happy!



## Up North Journal (Sep 12, 2011)

Ok call me weird but this week I caught two animals that I was not targeting but I was still excited! Well not at first! I posted a couple of weeks ago that I put my first canine sets out and was hopefull for a yote or fox. http://www.predatortalk.com/topic/12814-finally-got-a-few-sets-out/ Instead I caught two skunks!

Since I had to dispatch them inorder to get my traps back all be it stinky, I was determined to learn something and not let these animals go to waste. I did my research and found the peroxide,baking soda and dish soap concoction to wash the animals in to de-scent the hides. Today I did just that and they came out awesome! I also was no worse for wear when it came to the smell! That makes Momma Bear very happy and I want to keep her happy!

I've got them hanging to drip dry so I can skin them and then tan them. Anyone got a good tanning solution that I can do at home on the cheap to get these pelts in good shape?

The smaller one has great looking split white racing stripes off of it's back! I think these will make great looking additions to the game room!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Well done Mike they look great!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice job. Yes it's always good to eep Mama happy.


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

awesome job and i must say, your more of a man than me for even tackling that task...lol


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats on the catch, will make a nice hat!!


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

I have tanned several hides using Adirondack Outdoor Pro Tanning Formula. Its easy to use and the pelts come out quite nice. Whatever you decide to use I would recommend practicing on a different pelt (squirrel or bunny) first so you can get used to spreading the formula evenly.

Link to Adirondak: http://www.adirondackoutdoor.com/tanning.htm


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Very cool Mike ! That peroxide mix is the best I've found as my one black lab hasn't learned after being sprayed 3 times. Note though, The wife forgot last time to rinse him off in the right amount of time and he turned a real nice orange afterwards ! Don't do that with your pelts. LOL


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Krowwtan is pretty simple for what your want'in to do.


----------

